# [SOLVED] Computer keeps crashing



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

First i thought it was a freak accident and then it crashed 4 times in a row! I`ve scanned with bitdefender malware-bytes and super spyware program and it came up with nothing
What do i do now guys?
I have Windows 7 x64


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Hi please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html and attach to your next post


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Okie dokie though i didn`t get the BSOD just computer froze but i get why you asked me the second report didn`t look great hehe
Here it is


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

As you mentioned, no BSODs as attached zip file void of memory dumps.

There is one app - *Recover My Files v4* - that is constanly crashing. I suggest that you remove it.

PERFMON shows *SBSD Security Center Service* service crashed. Uninstall, then re-install fresh spybot. From Event Viewer log -

```
[font=lucida console] 
Event[528]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: SideBySide
  Date: 2010-04-02T01:32:59.000
  Level: Error
  Description: 
Activation context generation failed for 
"c:\program files (x86)\[COLOR=Red]spybot - search & destroy[/COLOR]\DelZip179.dll".
Error in manifest or policy file "c:\program files (x86)\spybot - search & destroy\DelZip179.dll" on line 8. 
The value "*" of attribute "language" in element "assemblyIdentity" is invalid.
 [/font]
```
Chrome failed during installed w/ PCA2 (compatibility error) -

```
[font=lucida console] 
Event[1573]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Windows Error Reporting
  Date: 2010-03-19T02:31:14.000
Event Name: PCA2
Problem signature:
P1: [color=red]ChromeSetup.exe[/color]
P2: 1.2.183.23
P3: Setup
P4: Setup
P5: Google Inc.
P6: 1
P7: 200 [/font]
```

PERFMON also showed the * Logitech Process Monitor* service related to Logitech Quickcam - *LVPrcSrv.exe* - crashed. Make sure drivers updated.

Logitech Support --> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/397/&cl=us,en

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Thank you Jc


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Thanks guys for reviewing my reports.
Recover my files has been unnistalled a week ago how do i get rid of it once and for all?
I unnistalled chrome and S&D and Logitech softwares.
Not sure how to get rid of Recover My Files though


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Also how do i check if the problem was solved do i run the same tests?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Does "Recovery my files" app show up in program uninstall/ CTRL panel?

If not, see if Revo shows it -

Revo Uninstaller --> http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Or try the Windows Installer Cleanup utility --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

You'll know if the issue is fixed or not -- if you crash again, problems still exist!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

First off i gotta say i LOVE this forum! You guys are super fast and super efficient and yeah but the problem occurred when i tried to use specific programs which i deleted out of aggravation so basically i don`t know if the problems are fixed since i can`t try those programs and see if i crash or not.
I tried both those programs and Revo seems like an awesome program i might just get it for permanent uses, but neither program showed Recover My Files in their list or in CTRL Panel.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Okie dokie i got one of the programs (Skype in this case) that crashes me and i crashed lol >_>
This is the current BSOD attachments for lack of a better term even though you guys didn`t ask i thought it might save some time or show something new>_>


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Hi - 

Run --> *DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 7 & Vista *

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

I did get BSOD and couldnt login windows i went into safe mode did the restore point and it said it failed to restore even though i got in windows normally...
I searched for a mindump folder and there was no minidump folder
To save some time i thought i`d SS my drivers list:
http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/498/69536667.jpg


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

*sigh* bump


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

The pic link takes me to a screenshot of the Driver Verifier instruction post. The restore point you created just prior to D/V failed to restore system?

It sounds like Driver Verifier flagged a boot driver, given BSOD upon re-start. Let's see if something can be spotted in a boot log.

Enable boot logging via msconfig -
START | *msconfig* | "boot" tab | check box for boot logging | re-boot

Boot log --> c:\windows\ntbtlog.txt

Also run SysInternals LoadOrd - download from Microsoft TechNet. Save to Documents. RIGHT-click on LoadOrd.exe, select "Run as Admin", copy/paste contents to Notepad, save as text file

LoadOrd.exe --> http://live.sysinternals.com/LoadOrd.exe

Zip both text files up and attach to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Yes it did though my windows works properly(besides the crashing of course)
Here are the logs ray:


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Bump please


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Hi I have asked Jc to look in he will as soon as he can please note the instructions if you have been waiting more than 36 hrs, Expecting a reply and waiting > 36 hours ? Send a PM to me containing a link to your thread in Jc's posts


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Boot	WdfLoadGroup	n/a*	Wdf01000	Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
[COLOR=Red]Boot	Boot Bus Extender	7	sptd[/COLOR]	
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	1	ACPI	Microsoft ACPI Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	2	msisadrv	
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	6	vdrvroot	Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	n/a*	partmgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys,-100
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	3*	pci	PCI Bus Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	7	Compbatt	Microsoft Composite Battery Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	9	volmgr	Volume Manager Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	10	volmgrx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys,-100
Boot	System Bus Extender	15	pciide	
Boot	System Bus Extender	n/a*	mountmgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys,-100
Boot	SCSI Miniport	33	atapi	IDE Channel
Boot	SCSI miniport	n/a*	amdxata	
Boot	FSFilter Infrastructure	1	FltMgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys,-10001
Boot	FSFilter Bottom	n/a*	FileInfo	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys,-100
Boot	FSFilter Anti-Virus	2	bdfsfltr	bdfsfltr
Boot	Filter	1	CLFS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\clfs.sys,-100
Boot	Filter	3*	TfFsMon	TfFsMon
Boot	Filter	2*	TfSysMon	TfSysMon
Boot	Base	1	KSecDD	
Boot	Base	2	CNG	
Boot	Base	n/a*	pcw	Performance Counters for Windows Driver
Boot	File System	n/a*	Fs_Rec	
Boot	NDIS Wrapper	n/a*	NDIS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\ndis.sys,-200
Boot	Cryptography	2	KSecPkg	
Boot	PNP_TDI	3	Tcpip	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50003
Boot	Extended Base	n/a*	storflt	@%SystemRoot%\system32\vmstorfltres.dll,-1000
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	Disk	Disk Driver
Boot	PnP Filter*	5*	fvevol	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fvevol.sys,-100
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	hwpolicy	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys,-101
Boot	Network*	n/a*	Mup	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\mup.sys,-101
Boot	PnP Filter*	2*	rdyboost	ReadyBoost
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	spldr	Security Processor Loader Driver
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	volsnap	Storage volumes
System	SCSI CDROM Class	3	cdrom	CD-ROM Driver
System	Base	1	Null	
System	Base	2	Beep	Beep
System	Video Save	1	VgaSave	
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPCDD	@%systemroot%\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys,-100
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPENCDD	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys,-101
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPREFMP	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\RdpRefMp.sys,-101
System	File system	n/a*	Msfs	
System	File system	n/a*	Npfs	
System	NDIS Wrapper	1	BdfNdisf	BitDefender Firewall NDIS 6 Filter Driver
System	PNP_TDI	4	tdx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50004
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	AFD	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\afd.sys,-1000
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	NetBT	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\netbt.sys,-2
System	NDIS	16	WfpLwf	WFP Lightweight Filter
System	NDIS	18	Psched	@%SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\pacer.sys,-101
System	NetBIOSGroup	2	NetBIOS	NetBIOS Interface
System	Extended base	14	Serial	Serial port driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	bdfwfpf	bdfwfpf
System	n/a*	n/a*	blbdrive	
System	network*	9*	CSC	@%systemroot%\system32\cscsvc.dll,-202
System	Network*	n/a*	DfsC	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys,-101
System	n/a*	n/a*	discache	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\discache.sys,-102
System	n/a*	n/a*	mssmbios	Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	nsiproxy	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys,-2
System	Network*	4*	rdbss	@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-1000
System	n/a*	n/a*	SASDIFSV	SASDIFSV
System	n/a*	n/a*	SASKUTIL	SASKUTIL
System	n/a*	n/a*	TermDD	Terminal Device Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	Wanarpv6	@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32012
Automatic	FSFilter Virtualization	n/a*	luafv	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\luafv.sys,-100
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	DcomLaunch	@oleres.dll,-5012
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcEptMapper	@%windir%\system32\RpcEpMap.dll,-1001
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcSs	@oleres.dll,-5010
Automatic	BitDefender	n/a*	LIVESRV	BitDefender Desktop Update Service
Automatic	BitDefender	n/a*	VSSERV	BitDefender Virus Shield
Automatic	Event log	n/a*	AMD External Events Utility	
Automatic	Event Log	n/a*	eventlog	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wevtsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioEndpointBuilder	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-204
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioSrv	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	CscService	@%systemroot%\system32\cscsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	gpsvc	@gpapi.dll,-112
Automatic	profsvc_group	n/a*	ProfSvc	@%systemroot%\system32\profsvc.dll,-300
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	SENS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\Sens.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	Themes	@%SystemRoot%\System32\themeservice.dll,-8192
Automatic	UIGroup	n/a*	UxSms	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dwm.exe,-2000
Automatic	MS_WindowsLocalValidation	n/a*	SamSs	@%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	PlugPlay	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll,-100
Automatic	Plugplay	n/a*	Power	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpo.dll,-100
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	wudfsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wudfsvc.dll,-1000
Automatic	NDIS	14	rspndr	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
Automatic	NDIS	15	lltdio	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dhcp	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dhcpcore.dll,-100
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dnscache	@%SystemRoot%\System32\dnsapi.dll,-101
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	lmhosts	@%SystemRoot%\system32\lmhsvc.dll,-101
Automatic	ShellSvcGroup	n/a*	ShellHWDetection	@%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-12288
Automatic	SchedulerGroup	n/a*	Schedule	@%SystemRoot%\system32\schedsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	SpoolerGroup	n/a*	Spooler	@%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	BFE	@%SystemRoot%\system32\bfe.dll,-1001
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	LanmanWorkstation	@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-100
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	MpsSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23090
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	BDVEDISK	BDVEDISK
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	CryptSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\cryptsvc.dll,-1001
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	DPS	@%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	ES lite Service	ES lite Service for program management.
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	EventSystem	@comres.dll,-2450
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	FDResPub	@%systemroot%\system32\fdrespub.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	IKEEXT	@%SystemRoot%\system32\ikeext.dll,-501
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	iphlpsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\iphlpsvc.dll,-500
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	LanmanServer	@%systemroot%\system32\srvsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	MMCSS	@%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	NlaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	nsi	@%SystemRoot%\system32\nsisvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PcaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\pcasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PEAUTH	PEAUTH
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	SBSDWSCService	SBSD Security Center Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	secdrv	Security Driver
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	sppsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	SysMain	@%SystemRoot%\system32\sysmain.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	tcpipreg	TCP/IP Registry Compatibility
Automatic	PCTools*	n/a*	ThreatFire	ThreatFire
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TrkWks	@%SystemRoot%\system32\trkwks.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WDDMService	WD SmartWare Drive Manager Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WDSmartWareBackgroundService	WD SmartWare Background Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Winmgmt	@%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll,-205
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WMPNetworkSvc	@%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wscsvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wscsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WSearch	@%systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe,-103
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wuauserv	@%systemroot%\system32\wuaueng.dll,-105
[/FONT]
```
`

The second boot driver to load = *sptd.sys*

Get rid of Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120 and any other CD emulation software that you have.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

I dont have either i had Daemon Tools but i uninstalled it... but obviously that did no good so how do i get rid of this driver once and for all?
And joeten thanks i know about that but i figured he`d get to it when he saw it since i`m sure he is busy helping others as well so i thought a bump would do it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Hi thank you for your patience and understanding,you could try revo uninstaller
http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

I have that program he suggested it earlier but it doesnt see Daemon Tools installed so i think it has to be done manually.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Hi ok found this on daemon tools forum 
If your system has some problems with SPTD installation you can do as follows: 

If your OS is already running then go to step 2 directly. 
If you cannot boot your PC at all then start from step 1. 

1. Boot in safe mode and press ESC key when you see on bottom line of display: 
"Press ESC to cancel loading SPTD.sys". This will abort loading of SPTD layer. 

2. Open registry editor (run regedit) and browse to the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\sptd
Change the value "Start" (DWORD) to 4 (i.e. disabled).
[To re-enable SPTD service change the "Start" value back to 0.]

3. Reboot again in normal mode and check if your issue is solved.

In case you had BSOD/crash you can check for minidump (in Windows\Minidump folder) related to that crash, send newest file to [email protected] with exact problem description.
Do NOT send minidump, if your problem is solved after removal of Starforce drivers! (Check this thread.)

Note that you have to change the Start value in registry back to 0 in order to get SPTD layer working again and Daemon Tools, too (see #2).

You can also download sptdinst.exe (in our download section) for your Windows version (i.e. sptdinst_x86 for 32bit Windows, spdtinst_x64 for 64bit Windows) and execute "sptdinst remove", reboot to complete de-installation.

If you are unable to boot into safe mode even if you pressed ESC when prompted, boot with your Windows cd into recovery console, log on to your Windows installation (requires Administrator password), and enter disable sptd (this will disable SPTD service). Reboot to check if your issue is solved.
Note that you have to (re-)enable sptd service after the problem causing the crash is solved in order to get Daemon Tools working.
__________________
Everybody be cool! You, be cool!
They'll keep fighting! And they'll win! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by Sway : 21.09.2009 at 11:36. Reason: latest SPTD version


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Thanks i found that post as well and they really need to update it since there is no such download in their download section but yeah google fixes that haha...
Anyway i will try that ASAP and check if the crashing consists later today and update you guys.
Thanks again.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Done and still crashes unfortunately.... :|


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Hi so you have deleted the sptd from your system can you upload the recent dumpfile as then it may give a further clue


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

I did run across this in the Dxdiag report.
Possibly this is where the emulated drive is coming from.


```
Drive: H:
      Model: MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes
```

Plaese also use htis link for newer sound drivers.
The newer drivers do seem to be helping with many issues.
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Problem is when it BSODed last time it happened when i was asked to use the driver verifier it didn`t leave a dump file and i didnt BSOD since... i crash and by crash i mean when trying to run a program screen froze mouse stuck and all, so had to restart then windows worked ok again...
And yes MagicISO is installed on my computer but even when uninstalling that the problem consisted... 
And about the sound driver, i`m not quite sure which download i should download from that link seeing as the realtek sound driver came with the motherboard installation.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Re-run LoadOrd and let's see if *sptd.sys* is gone or not. 

Attach it & boot log again.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2681409-post14.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Ok and i managed to update the drivers in the end "Google is thy friend!"


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Gte rid of Bidefender - it has a firewall that is being loaded.

http://kb.bitdefender.com/KB333-en--How-to-uninstall-BitDefender.html

jcgriff2

.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

But the bit defender is working just fine... (i will try it though and let you know)


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Okie dokie can`t even reinstall BitDefender anymore.... Anyway thanks guys for trying but imma just reformat the drive and be done with it.
Thanks either way.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Ohh and uninstalling bitdefender didn`t fix it


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Well just thought i`d let you know for no apparent reason that the reformat did the job its fixed and bitdefender has been reinstalled and all took me 2 hours yayyyy :|
Anyway keep up the awesome work you guys helped me before and i hope you keep helping others as well.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Hi glad you got it sorted sometimes that is the answer well done


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Please keep away from Daemon Tools and Magic ISO for now.

I think that it may be the Virtual drives that are causing the issues as do the people that have answered above.

Unless you are using either of these to get around a game then there is no reason for them now.
Also please be advised that the TSF forums will not condone their use and will close your posts.

I use Magic ISO myself, but only to write and explore a ISO disk
Windows 7 has the ability to work with ISO built in to it.

Having all 3 of them working at once could be the cause of all troubles.

I am sorry that you have had to reinstall to get things going properly, but I am glad to see that things are better and if it continues please feel free to post back.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Well said pat


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

I used Magic ISO after Daemon tools didn`t work so i guess drivers were left behind and might have caused all these problems... and no it is not for games and stuff i believe cracks fix that but i`m not into games myself either way, i`ve been using it to study.
And thanks again like joeten said sometimes reformat is the answer.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

I didnt mean to imply anything.
Many times it is Gamers that use them to spoof the rules concerning "Disk In Drive".
It is just that the rules can be sensative here and we want to help when we can.
I am sorry if I offended in any way.

As I mentioned I use Magic ISO my self and have for years.
It is a very good program in my opinion.

It is the virtual drives option that they both can utilize that seems to be the issue.
As long as that feature isnt utilized they seem to work as advertised.

I will say that Daemon Tools has been showing up in many W7 reports as being an issue and we must reccommend not using it during troubleshooting due to the amount of changes that it can bring.
Many times turning it off solves the issues.

In your case I rather think that the trouble was magic iso after dameon tools.
DT I believe didnt release all of its resources and MISO wanted some of them and caused a conflict.

I have had the same troubles with Nero and suddenly no cd\dvd drives on my own system.

I am happy to see that all is going well so far.
Keep us Posted


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Hi - 

Glad to hear that the OS reinstall did the trick.

If I may ask... would you mind running LoadOrd again and enable boot-logging and posting the results of both, please? I would like to see a 'before & 'after' shot of your system to see what differences, if any, exist.

It is a good idea to keep boot logging enabled, even in non-crisis times. The boot log is not replaced each boot-up; rather information about each boot is added to it.



jcgriff2 said:


> Enable boot logging via msconfig -
> START | *msconfig* | "boot" tab | check box for boot logging | re-boot
> 
> Boot log --> c:\windows\ntbtlog.txt
> ...




Thank you in advance.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

First off sorry for the late response, and no worries pat that was a pretty solid assumption seeing as pirated games programs etc are pretty damn tempting to most nowadays even with the risk of an infected crack...
And sure jcgriff2 i wouldn`t mind knowing myself so here ray:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*



zDeadly said:


> First off sorry for the late response, and no worries pat that was a pretty solid assumption seeing as pirated games programs etc are pretty damn tempting to most nowadays even with the risk of an infected crack...
> And sure jcgriff2 i wouldn`t mind knowing myself so here ray:
> 
> 
> ...




Hi - 

Response time - just fine. I appreciate you taking the time for this final comparison test.

The "after" NT boot log appears as normal as can be. The old one - look at the difference in it after classpnp.sys is loaded. NEW; then OLD below it -

*NT BOOT LOG - AFTER OS Reinstall*

NOTE - 
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS

- note cdrom.sys in blue - (Then look at 2nd code box) -

Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys

```
[font=lucida console] 
< snip >
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
[B][color=red]Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS[/color][/B]
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AtiPcie.sys
[B][COLOR=Blue]Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys[/COLOR][/B]
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\BdfNdisf6.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\discache.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\csc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
Loaded driver \??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Firewall\bdfwfpf.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atipmdag.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbfilter.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mcdbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\RtHDMIVX.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
Loaded driver \??\C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2010\bdvedisk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Loaded driver \??\C:\Windows\gdrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bdfm.sys
Loaded driver \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TfNetMon.sys
Loaded driver \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys

[/font]
```



*NT BOOT LOG - BEFORE OS Reinstall*  

NOTE - 
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS

- scroll down and see the mess before the next in blue loads -

Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys

```
[font=lucida console] 
< snip >
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
[B][color=red]Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS[/color][/B]
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @hal.inf,%acpi_amd64.devicedesc%;ACPI x64-based PC
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver cdrom.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Did not load driver RDPCDD.SYS
Did not load driver RDPENCDD.SYS
Did not load driver RDPREFMP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Did not load driver BdfNdisf.SYS
Did not load driver tdx.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver NetBT.SYS
Did not load driver WfpLwf.SYS
Did not load driver Psched.SYS
Did not load driver NetBIOS.SYS
Did not load driver Serial.SYS
Did not load driver Wanarpv6.SYS
Did not load driver TermDD.SYS
Did not load driver SASKUTIL.SYS
Did not load driver SASDIFSV.SYS
Did not load driver rdbss.SYS
Did not load driver nsiproxy.SYS
Did not load driver mssmbios.SYS
Did not load driver discache.SYS
Did not load driver CSC.SYS
Did not load driver DfsC.SYS
Did not load driver blbdrive.SYS
Did not load driver bdfwfpf.SYS
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
Did not load driver 
[B][COLOR=Blue]Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys[/COLOR][/B]
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mcdbus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver ATI HDMI Audio
Did not load driver 
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver ATI HDMI Audio
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver ATI HDMI Audio
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver ATI HDMI Audio
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdppm.devicedesc%;AMD Processor
Did not load driver ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Did not load driver ATI HDMI Audio
Did not load driver 
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @msports.inf,%*pnp0401.devicedesc%;ECP Printer Port
Did not load driver @battery.inf,%*compbatt.devicedesc%;Microsoft Composite Battery
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS

[/font]
```
`

You can see why one would believe that classpnp.sys is the culprit - it is/was not. It is simply the last one you see on the screen, so it gets the blame by most.

The culprit here was the Microsoft ISATAP adapter. Not sure if you had the same error code as this MS kb or TechNet thread or not, but this is just one reason why I prefer to "see" as many system reports as possible. You just never know what exactly is happening -- and I do not mean that in a bad way toward you whatsoever. It is just one of those areas that until you see it, you don't consider it - 

Thread from TechNet --> http://social.technet.microsoft.com...g/thread/4dd5ff02-327e-4c28-b2c0-59a4a3324dae

MS kb --> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;932520

Not much of an explanation, I know; however, re-installing was the absolute best solution here in my mind.

Good luck to you - and again - thanks for taking the time to follow up. I really appreciate it.

Have a good weekend.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

Wow that is indeed a lot of mess in between and no i didn`t have those errors at all... to be honest never even heard or read about Microsoft ISATAP adapter before this, kinda makes you wonder how it even got corrupted or messed up when you didn`t even know it existed haha.
Anyway i`m glad we know why and besides i did nothing here, it was the least i could do.
Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer keeps crashing*

One thing I can (near) guarantee is that when/ if trouble strikes again, you'll be looking at that boot log along with the Device Manager! I know I will. I have not seen anything quite like that before. 

Have a good weekend. It has been a pleasure. 

jcgriff2

.


----------

